# AMMO Question



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

How long is it good for and still be stable? The way price on ammo is I thought about buying a ton and just keep it stored. I'm sure it will only go up even more in the future. I might as get it now once I have the cash.

What's the oldest shell you have shot?

Do you have to handle it more cautious like the old dynamite?

Sure it can be found on the web but was wanting to hear from you folks. I can't stand on weeding through the BS, just like on here sometimes. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

I reload my own rifle ammunition using quality reloading components. 
Three years ago,shooting my Remington 7400 .270, the MTM plastic box label was dated Oct.20 1999.The five rounds I shot grouped into a one inch circle. Curiosity getting the better of me ,I checked my reloading log book. The 20 rounds were primed with CCI 200 LR primers on July 10 1997 , IMR- 4350 powder and Speer 130 gr.BTSP, bullets on Oct.20 1999. I keep all my 
reloading components in plastic totes in car garage ......
I think humidity would cause the ammunition powder to fail. Keep it dry and it should be good for years.The other thing would be oil.....do not let it get near ammunition...it kills primers.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Funny you bring this up.... Just last week I had a few varmints wanting a one way ticket to the "happy digging grounds...) Which was provided by a few 22 LR shells that my Father had in the bottom of the gun cabinet. Sooooo they were at least 21 years old. I think if they are stored in climate controlled spaces, their fine for a long time....

I also remember before deploying in the late 90's we were shooing ammo from the early/late 60's at the range in preparation... there were a few eye brows raised, but they all went off.... lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Keep them dry and out of humidity and they will last a very very long time. The garage is the worse place to keep it. No it doesn't get unstable with age, pretty much the opposite as it can lose some of its potency but that's way down the road.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Vacuum seal your ammo. Works on food, too.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Vacuum seal.. Sounds like a Good Idea. 

I did do a little reading on the internet and it seems the biggest concern to the folks that talk about this type of stuff are more worried about the type of powder they are putting in the shells now, smokeless. 

Seems their biggest concern is what you folks are talking about, proper stowage. Some talked about if not stowed in a dry place the shell will smell acidity. Maybe the new bullets are still to new to tell how the stow.

How long they been making smokeless powder on a constant basis?

And thanks for the replies guys. I have no clue on this stuff.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It will out last you as long as it's kept indoors! I have purchased plenty of surplus ammo from the 60-70's that had been sealed in ammo tins or battle packs and it all went boom! And I can tell you it probably was not stored in the best of conditions in the countries where it came from.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> How long they been making smokeless powder on a constant basis?


Longer than you've been alive.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Longer than you've been alive.


Murphs, pretty old.... When we were in the Navy together, he told me stories about the oars on his first ship.... :whistling:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

About 25 years ago I shot some .45 ammo from World War II that my grandfather had stored in his shed. It was all corroded and green. I cleaned it up with fine sandpaper and loaded up my Colt Commander. 
The first two went off fine. The 3rd did not so I ejected it and looked at it.
The brass was split up the side. I threw the rest away.
But I'm actually still hunting with Federal Premium 30/06 shells that I bought when Biggs Sporting Goods went out of business. Bought about 10 boxes at $7.75 a box.
That had to be over 25 years ago.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm 45 years old and we were shooting some shotgun shells last weekend that I'm pretty sure were about my age, if not slightly older. No problems at all.

Keep it in a climate-controlled environment, low humidity, and it will keep for a very long time.
The vacuum seal idea may be a good idea for long term storage... I've thought about it, but haven't tried it.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I have ammo I loaded 15 yrs. ago and would not have any problem hunting or shooting it today, keep it dry and out of humidity and it will last your lifetime.


----------

